# The bellies I'm watching...update, baby pic page 3



## Roll farms (Jan 1, 2011)

These are the 3 does driving me crazy this week.

Foxy...Our "supermodel" doe (tall and skinny).  Supposedly due the 28th but now I'm wondering if she didn't get bred on the next heat.







Creampuff...due the 4th, but her belly dropped, udder swelled, and she's been leaking for 3 days.






And Nissan, a Kiko doe who I want to kid by Jan 19th...because if she kids later she's not bred to the buck I wanted her to be bred to.  Her belly is only 6" off the ground, she's HUGE.






And yes, the first time I found that dumb cat in the stall, I thought it was a kid.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And yes, the first time I found that dumb cat in the stall, I thought it was a kid.


----------



## PattySh (Jan 1, 2011)

Good luck with your kiddings. They definately all look  preggers. I am out to take a pic of my oberhasli/alpine who is due Feb 23, not sure if dates are accurate, she is huge. She did escape 2 months running before her last breeding and actually jumped into the males paddock. Not sure why she would breed if already preggers but she is looking a tad big. She was the one who had a 10# bucking last year her first kid. She is MUCH bigger already this time! OH MY!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 1, 2011)

We have a baby monitor in the barn, and my dh heard me yell, "NISSAN KIDDED" when I saw the cat, (thinking it was a kid curled up in the corner) and came running.

Imagine his disappointment when he found his much anticipated "kid" was the new cat who has laid claim to that kidding pen.


----------



## crazyland (Jan 1, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We have a baby monitor in the barn, and my dh heard me yell, "NISSAN KIDDED" when I saw the cat, (thinking it was a kid curled up in the corner) and came running.
> 
> Imagine his disappointment when he found his much anticipated "kid" was the new cat who has laid claim to that kidding pen.


 I certainly would have done that too. Glad my cats are black and blue/white.


----------



## swest (Jan 1, 2011)

"Creampuff...due the 4th, but her belly dropped, udder swelled, and she's been leaking for 3 days."


 Come on Puff..... The West family is anxiously awaiting your new arrivals!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm starting to suspect these guys are planning on going either A) during the Colts game tomorrow....grrr...or B) on the ONE day I work next week.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, if the game didn't cause someone to go into labor, I guess it's gonna be Tuesday, about 3:30 pm...I have to be at work by 3pm,


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

Sooo, I feel reallllly stupid. 

I'm going to blame it on being so excited to have babies....

Foxy, the "supermodel"...isn't due for another month...her due date is JANUARY 28th, not December.

Jeez O Pete...

We will officially remove her from the posh kidding stall tomorrow and put Derri in...who's due Jan. 7th.  Um.  Maybe.

Criminy....I blame the goats.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Jan 2, 2011)

Too funny!!!  Can you imagine how much hair you'd have pulled out staring at that goat waiting for her to pop!!!!  Good thing you caught it before causing yourself all that stress!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

But...I have been watching her for 2 weeks....poor girl is so tired of being felt up...and it was all for nothing.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And yes, the first time I found that dumb cat in the stall, I thought it was a kid.


     I looked twice as well!!! What the heck is that!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 2, 2011)

Tonight there was a black cat in one corner and the white one in the other...I'm used to the white one now....but the black one was new...and sure enough, even though I *know* better...I got all het up again....and disappointed.

Kidding season really is making me crazy.


----------



## poorboys (Jan 2, 2011)

this is beauty, thinking she was ready last week, decided to put her back with herd so I did'nt have to clean stall every time I turned around, but today at feeding time I noticed goo// so back into the stall, she will be 143 days on the eight of this month, just don't want no kidding out in their shelters and at night. always trying to figure out these girls

.!!!!!!!!


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jan 2, 2011)

Ya know, I was thinking I was interested in goats, till I started reading all these kidding watch threads. Seems much worse than cattle or horses, and now I can't even trust the barn cats if I have goats?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

I was just as nuts when my horse was pregnant...the difference is I didn't have 20 pregnant horses at the same time.

I'm sure I'll be just as nutty when my cow gets bred next year.

Maybe it's not the goats....maybe it's just me.


----------



## KellyHM (Jan 3, 2011)

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> Ya know, I was thinking I was interested in goats, till I started reading all these kidding watch threads. Seems much worse than cattle or horses, and now I can't even trust the barn cats if I have goats?


Horses are the WORST.  Cattle are much easier.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

So I took Foxy out this morning, and put Derri (due the 7th) in....Scrambledmess came to get her buckling....and I got ready to leave to pick up my 3 new does....went to feed the new buckling and see Derri is in labor.

Doe code at it's finest...

DH is now making a lone run to get the does.

Now Scrambled may be returning soon.....


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

Thinking pink and healthy!!!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2011)

adoptedbyachicken said:
			
		

> Ya know, I was thinking I was interested in goats, till I started reading all these kidding watch threads. Seems much worse than cattle or horses, and now I can't even trust the barn cats if I have goats?


I have 6 goats who will kid anywhere from now to 3 weeks.  I don't panic or run around like a crazy woman.  I am excited but I just go about my business.  

It just depends on you and your goats.  Since I work 10 hours a day with a 1 hour one way commute, I don't keep any does that are not easy kidders.  The odds are they will kid when I am not there so I just can't keep any that don't get the job done on thier own.

Go ahead and get goats.  You will love them and it is lots of fun.

Hope for lots of pink for you Roll!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

Yay!!! Can't wait for pics!! PICS PLEASE!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

It's a girl....pics once I get mom milked and kid fed, etc.

She tried to be born butt first but I got in there and fixed it....good thing she's tiny.


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 3, 2011)

I got your call.  I was feeding too when you called.  Didn't I just walk out of your barn and we warned her NOT to do this while you were gone?  Did you even get to leave or did you have the surprise when you got back?


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

Never got to leave, it's a 2 hr drive...she's now on my poo list, lol. 
Poor DH had to make the trip alone....he's not even there yet.

I think Puffy was picking on her and 'threw' her into labor.

Be nice if Puff'd throw her OWN fat self into labor,


----------



## adoptedbyachicken (Jan 3, 2011)

jodief100 said:
			
		

> It just depends on you and your goats.  Since I work 10 hours a day with a 1 hour one way commute, I don't keep any does that are not easy kidders.  The odds are they will kid when I am not there so I just can't keep any that don't get the job done on thier own.


I work 12 hour shifts and commute one hour, I have no choice but to take your attitude too!  I had 2 foals in 2007 and same thing, check on the mares when you can, keep alert and hope for the best.  When I heard one of my geldings (who has acted a bit proud cut at times) screaming like a stallion at 2 am I knew the first one was down.  Went out and greeted her with the other herd members.  next one was born while I was away for the day, and I found him lounging in the hay under his dam, all dry and fed already.

Well goats still have to wait for fencing, all we have here is barb wire.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

This makes it all worth it ...


----------



## scrambledmess (Jan 3, 2011)

She is beautiful!  Was hoping for spots, but maybe some of her babies will have some   I can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

So nice! Really glad she came out ok and you were able to get her legs in order  I am really hoping my goats all kid fine this year. I always stress about that and its only my second kidding year. Last year the eight that kidded all had their babies come out leg/nose first except one that came out back legs first but it was fine too. What a lucky year, somehow I feel I won't be so lucky this year but here's hoping! CONGRATS on you doeling.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see....this is Derri's third doeling....not a one has had spots.

BUT...Derri and one sister were spotted, and their dad was...as was Chaos' mom.  The genetics are there, just hidden apparently.

I was telling someone else that yesterday...you can breed spots to spots and not get any, then breed solid to solid or paint and get spots...


----------



## hoosierchick (Jan 3, 2011)

Awww, shes a cutie. I like the silver ears against the brown body color.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 3, 2011)

What a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## glenolam (Jan 3, 2011)

I just can't wait until my nubian cross kids next month!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 3, 2011)

Let's see... some sort of name about a storm or coming butt first....

Hmm. Let me think.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 3, 2011)

That's a funny looking cat... 

She is precious!


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 3, 2011)

Call her gludius maximus LOL or MOONER LOL


----------

